# P trap stuck in wall drain, yikes!



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

jamamp said:


> Hello everyone! I'm in a bit of a pickle. My kitchen sink has had draining issues for a few weeks and I finally decided to take action (big mistake, lol). So I get under the sink to remove the p-trap so I can check for obstructions. The first nut unscrewed fine but the second one going into the tailpiece wouldn't come loose, causing me to crack the tailpiece. So I figure its not a big deal because the house was made in the 1960s and I could replace this brass stuff with PVC anyway. That's when I ran into a problem.
> 
> The tailpiece looks like it slides into a little stub coming out of the wall drain, *and I think there is a nut on the stub which will not come loose at all. *So here I am with a cracked tailpiece stuck out of this thick iron wall drain and I'm unsure of how to proceed.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... Get a Bigger Wrench,... Ya need that nut, Off,...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have old steel pipe drains in the walls often times that nut will be corroded in place and just about welded to the old pipe.
Often times I have to split the nut in two places and tap it with a flat bladed screw driver.
Then clean up the threads with a wire brush.


----------



## jamamp (Sep 8, 2011)

hmm, thanks for the replies! The nut in question doesn't necessarily look really corroded, but its not your normal hexagonal nut, it has a lot more sides to it. I haven't tried a basin wrench on it yet, I can pick one of those up tonight, i was just trying with a big adjustable one. Couldn't grip it tight enough under there, it just kept slipping. 

Just so I don't get hare brained ideas, that whole cutting the tailpipe and using a connector idea, is that a bad plan? I had also read a lot of things suggesting that if it is stuck in there you can cut it a bit, wedge in a flat head screwdriver for some leverage and then twist out the tubing with pliers...is that also an option? 

Please forgive my naivety, I love the idea of doing this on my own and I'm doing all the research I can while I'm at work. Thanks again!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you crush the pipe to get it out how do you plan on sealing it?
You need a long pipe wrench or big channel locks to turn the nut.
Lefty loosey.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... an 18" Pipe wrench oughta do it,....

If not, make it longer with a cheater pipe on the handle,...


----------



## jamamp (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay, so I finally got home a little bit ago with a 12" set of channel lock pliers and a little pb blaster lubricant I got at the store. I sprayed down that nut and I was able to get a picture of it (sorry for the blurriness, it's dark under there and my phone couldn't really focus). This is the bad boy I'm having trouble with. I just tried again to take it off with these new pliers and while I had a good lock, it wouldn't budge.

Any more tips? I'm stoked to fix this!










also I'm not sure why the photo isn't showing up, sorry


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jamamp said:


> Okay, so I finally got home a little bit ago with a 12" set of channel lock pliers and a little pb blaster lubricant I got at the store. I sprayed down that nut and I was able to get a picture of it (sorry for the blurriness, it's dark under there and my phone couldn't really focus). This is the bad boy I'm having trouble with. I just tried again to take it off with these new pliers and while I had a good lock, it wouldn't budge.
> 
> Any more tips? I'm stoked to fix this!
> 
> also I'm not sure why the photo isn't showing up, sorry


How good are you with a torch?
Heat can be a miracle worker in some cases if you can heat the nut it might spin off.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

jamamp said:


> Okay, so I finally got home a little bit ago with a 12" set of channel lock pliers and a little pb blaster lubricant I got at the store. I sprayed down that nut and I was able to get a picture of it (sorry for the blurriness, it's dark under there and my phone couldn't really focus). This is the bad boy I'm having trouble with. I just tried again to take it off with these new pliers and while I had a good lock, it wouldn't budge.
> 
> Any more tips? I'm stoked to fix this!
> 
> ...












dunno either.

put it on flikr for ya.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Now that I see what looks like a blister on the pipe in your picture its got me kind of worried.
Id poke that spot with a screwdriver to see hoe solid it is, if theres any doubt id cut it back a couple inches from the wall with a recip saw.
Then you could use a shielded no hub coupling to transition to pvc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You are putting the plyers on the bottom and pulling toward you, right? 
I would just make a cut with my oscillating saw or Dremel tool with a cutoff wheel being careful not to cut the treads.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Go get a real set of channel locks and put the 12 inch toy back in the toy box. The longer the tool the more force you arms apply.


----------

